# Lost Camera Grand Canyon



## BDPADDLE (Apr 19, 2007)

I know it's a long shot... I was on private GC trip March 21 – April 7th. I lost my camera at National Canyon April 3rd. I don’t have a guidebook in front of me, but I know it’s near mile 165 on river left. We had stopped and tied our rafts up on the up stream beach. The last place I saw it was on the bow of my kayak. If you look at the upper beach from the river, my kayak was up on lookers left in the rocks & sand. I’m pretty sure it was above the current high water mark, but it was close. It’s an older Olympus 770 SW. I can provide more details to prove it’s mine if someone finds it. I’m not too hopeful, but you don’t know if you don’t ask.

Cheers,

Ben


----------

